# My Shawl Is Done!!!



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The shawl is done. I am not done fulling it though. Here is a picture right before I took it off the loom.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooooooh wow! It's lovely!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to see a pic of you wearing it. 
Oh, and can you be standing out there in your sheep herd, and have your blue eyed dog in the pic too? Pretty please? 

It looks so wonderful and I know it has been a project erm fraught with challenges.
You did it! :happy:
May it keep you extra warm, for all the love you put into it.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

That's very pretty!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it!! Nice job!!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very pretty. You did excellent work. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome job! i love the color....I cant imagine being able to make anything on a loom the best i can do is crochet..so i really appreciate your project.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ditto what GAM said


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Threepeat on GAM's request!

It is loverly!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Very NICE! I have been wanting to make a shawl and have been looking through knitting and crochet patterns to find one I like. Yours is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Your shawl is....B E A U ti ful!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for all the kind comments. I am thrilled with it. I hope to get a loom at some point, but it is not in the near future. I do know that this friend would let me borrow hers again though. I think the next one I make will be doubled for a thicker heavier shawl. This one is warm, but it weighs next to nothing.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, Mrs. Homesteader, it is REALLY lovely! You must be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I believe this video (my guild has it and I have watched it many times) also includes plans for making a tri-loom http://www.yarnbarn-ks.com/Triangle...nkets-Jackets--More-DVD/productinfo/VW-DX513/ We have a guild meeting this Saturday I'll see if I can look and see if it is there.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Job well done! Looks so cheerful, thanks for sharing. 

The Lord plentifully rewardeth the proud doer- hope you'll get your own loom sooner than later!


----------

